# Parental Leave payments on 820 Visa



## ukkiwi (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently on 820 visa waiting for my 801 visa (just over 12 months of waiting).

I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of claiming paid parental leave payments through centrelink and if eligible when on a 820 visa?

I'm due in January so still have a little time before I need to claim, so wondering if to claim when on my 820 or hold out and see if my 801 comes in before Christmas. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Best give Centrelink a call and find out.


----------



## ukkiwi (Jun 15, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Best give Centrelink a call and find out.


I have tried asking centrelink and they are not the most helpful, I have had different answers from different people. They have told me to check the website to see but it isn't very clear. It does mention with some temp visas you are eligible for certain payments but not what or how much etc. One employee said to apply but I could get rejected.

I just wanted to see if anyone else had already done the process and what the outcome was.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

The wife is on the 309 visa and centrelink accepted her application for parental leave pay.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I believe it may depend on how long you've been on the visa.


----------



## Sophia123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am pretty much the same situation (due in January and on a 820 visa). I talked to Centrelink and as far as I was told you are eligible as long as you meet all other criteria (i.e. work test and so on). You may be also eligible for Family Tax Benefit A during that time. This depends on your and your partners income. You can't get Family tax benefit B when you are on the paid parental leave, but you can get if afterwards (if you are eligible).


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

ukkiwi said:


> They have told me to check the website to see but it isn't very clear. I


Looks pretty clear to me

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/residence-rules-parental-leave-pay


----------



## ukkiwi (Jun 15, 2014)

Sophia123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty much the same situation (due in January and on a 820 visa). I talked to Centrelink and as far as I was told you are eligible as long as you meet all other criteria (i.e. work test and so on). You may be also eligible for Family Tax Benefit A during that time. This depends on your and your partners income. You can't get Family tax benefit B when you are on the paid parental leave, but you can get if afterwards (if you are eligible).


Thanks so much. I actually got my PR through not long after this post so didn't need to worry. They just weren't clear on what payment I would receive as they kept saying limited payments when not a PR.

I don't think I can get the Family Tax benefits as my partners earns too much.

Good luck with bub!


----------



## ukkiwi (Jun 15, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Looks pretty clear to me
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/residence-rules-parental-leave-pay


It is clear to a point but they give you no indication of if you will 100% get the payments as the website only says:

'You may be exempt from being an Australian resident, for limited payments and concessions, if you hold a partner provisional visa including:

subclass 820 - Partner visa (temporary)'


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

ukkiwi said:


> It is clear to a point but they give you no indication of if you will 100% get the payments as the website only says:
> 
> 'You may be exempt from being an Australian resident, for limited payments and concessions, if you hold a partner provisional visa including:
> 
> subclass 820 - Partner visa (temporary)'


You are reading too much.

The eligibility for parental payments is the page i linked.

You have then clicked the provisional partner link - which is the definition of what a provisional partner visa is. It explains what a provision partner visa is (820, 309) and that it isn't considered as residence for all payments (only "limited") - the better way this should have been written is

"You may be exempt from being an Australian resident, for limited number of payments and concessions, if you hold a partner provisional visa including:"

But clarity and government websites are mutually exclusive. Same with calling help lines, you generally only end up more confused.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Its just like calling IMMI, cony monkey - a random response of no legal value and often wrong.


----------

